# JIGMAKER - Fishing Your Lures In Tournament.



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Jon...I'll be pulling your chutes and tails in the Spring MSSA Tournament 4/22 - 4/24. Fishing my friends boat out of Deale MD. We'll be putting out a 14 rod spread, mostly umbrellas, using a lot of the stuff you made for me. Hope we're in the money. A 44 1/2" rock took the big money ($32,000) last spring. Wish us luck. 

Catman.


----------



## JIGMAKER (May 4, 2003)

Nick, Good luck and I hope they catch a big one for you.


----------



## Axon (Sep 8, 2002)

Yeah good luck Nick, go for the gold


----------



## JIGMAKER (May 4, 2003)

Catfish,
How well did the chutes work for you? Did you get in to the fish?


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Jon, we were running an 11 line spread with umbrellas and tandem chutes. I'm pretty sure it was one of yours that caught one of the 40 3/4" rock. They work.  

Catman.


----------

